# Does this clasify me as "crazy"?



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

Ok, so in my last psych eval my diagnosis was updated to this:

Major depressive disorder with melancholic features co morbid with schizoid personality disorder featuring severe depersonalized symptoms and dissocial tendencies.

Melancholic depression is basically just loss of reactivity and ability to experience pleasure. 
Schizoid is loss of ability to experience connection with other human beings, and physical surroundings with major introversion and lack of concern for the feelings of others.
Dissocial is basically a sociopath, but without the delinquency feature. Callous lack of concern for the safety or feelings of others etc.

With all of this together its kind of hard to believe I am not some degree of dangerous. 
I mean you can be institutionalized for the dissocial thing.
And most violent offenders and serial killers are either dissocial or anti social :/


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

No, you are not crazy. Schizoid is a personality disorder and is not to be confused with Schizophrenia which is a psychotic disorder. Antisocial personality disorder is not the same as Schizoid personality disorder.
From the DSM-IV:
Schizoid PD-
These people care little for social relationships, have a restricted emotional range, and seem indifferent to criticism or praise. Tending to be solitary, they avoid close relationships. (* My two cents: But these could be part of DP. Deaffectualization [detachment from your emotions] is part of DP).

Antisocial PD-
The irresponsible, often criminal behavior of these people begins in childhood or early adolescence with truancy, running away, cruelty, fighting, destructiveness, lying, and theft. In addition to criminal behavior, as adults they may default on debts, or otherwise show irresponsibility; act recklessly or impulsively; and show no remorse for their behavior.

Don't feel like typing out all the diagnostic criteria but if you look it up you will see the two are quite different. Those with antisocial personalities feel no guilt for their actions.

You are not crazy.


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes I know all of that.

The schizoid is co-morbid with the antisocial/dissocial.

Basically meaning I've got both.
Dissocial is a psychopathic personality disorder.
BUT they said dissocial tendencies rather than the disorder itself.

As for the lack of guilt for actions I have that.
I dont feel guilt for things I do that would normally merit guilt. However I used to, and sometimes still do experience extreme guilt without any reason.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, if by crazy you mean psychotic, then no, you are not crazy. Personality disorders aren't classified as psychotic disorders.


----------



## lucid (Jan 29, 2009)

men don't put a label on yourself i always said that psychiatry is industry of death. fuck diagnosis i am gonna tell you a little story about a experiment that a group of people did in the 60s} a group of psychologist went to a psychiatric hospital telling the doctors that they were hearing voices all of them said that they were hearing the same voices they were 3 of them 2 of them were diagnosed schizophrenic and 1 manic depressive. even do this was an experiment the doctors of the hospital could not notice it and they were diagnosed and they had to take disabling antispsychotics for months when they finally told the doctors that this was all an experiment the doctors said well this maybe is an experiment but your still schizophrenics and they had to stay there like 2 weeks more. finally the only way that they could get out was telling the psychiatrist's like ''yes i was schizophrenic i was nuts but i am better now cause of you'' when the did get out they went again with there crew and explain them that their hospitalization was an experiment to prove that diagnosis is a wrong method. the doctors of the hospital finally said well okay send me more fake patients and i will tell you if their sick or not. the crew of psychologist said okay i will send you more. 4 months later the doctors called the crew and said that they discover 50 fake patients} you know what the crew said the said this. well you better check your methods cause we don't send anyone to your hospital in the last 4 months} these proves the stupidity and the lack of consciousness that psychiatrist make when they diagnose someone. this crew created a term called ''antipsychiatry''


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

I'd also just take that diagnosis and tear it to shreds.

This is why I have a fear of going to see a psychiatrist. DP and anxiety come with emotional blunting - inability to feel emotions. Guilt is an emotion. Just don't worry too much about what they are telling you that you have.

Personality disorders a crock of shit in my opinion anyways.

You aren't a sociopath, and you aren't a psychopath. You wouldn't even be seeing a doctor if you were. You'd be scamming people and looking for ways to take advantage of others.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Matt210 said:


> I'd also just take that diagnosis and tear it to shreds.
> 
> This is why I have a fear of going to see a psychiatrist. DP and anxiety come with emotional blunting - inability to feel emotions. Guilt is an emotion. Just don't worry too much about what they are telling you that you have it.
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## elcapitan (Mar 6, 2009)

like you said, you lack the "delinquency" aspect of you disorder.

so you actually have to be imminently dangerous, or dangerous to yourself/someone else, to be institutionalised under the mental health act (committed/sectioned) or the law (imprisoned) - you dont just become institutionalised for having a mh disorder, or "being crazy".

whether you are crazy or not is something you're gonna to make up your own mind about. 8)


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Id take all these diagnoses with a grain of salt because i think psychiatrists often jump the gun. They throw out diagnoses of ADHD and psychotic disorders at people way too much these days. Ive seen people who where suffering from major depression end up walking out with a script for seroquel or zyprexa because their shrink or doctor thought they had some form of psychosis. This is not to say atypical anti-psychotics can't be useful for treating depression in combination with anti-depressants in treatment resistant depression and they are especially useful in treating psychotic depression. But if you have major depression with no psychotic or manic features you shouldnt be getting a anti-psychotic on the first damn visit.

On the otherhand people like me who really do have a disease that needs some heavy meds (I have bipolar) tend to be undermedicated until something goes wrong such as a suicide attempt or something else that requires hospitilization. Then we often end up being overmedicated like hell so we are too much of a zombie to do anything.


----------



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

there's a million things we could be diagnosed with - whether or not they're accurate or not - most of the things you stated could be translated to dp symptoms. i know i don't connect with others or emotionally care about people, but i know i would if i wasn't like this... it just depends on your definition of the meanings - personally, i think their are VERY FEW psychologists or wut not that are geared to actually help those of us with dp, or even be able to understand it. Personally i think diagnosis are relatively irrelevant for most of us with dp, it's what would be left if dp went away that matters.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you have the low autonomic arousal typical of antisocial personality? Like, do you find yourself doing crazy, dangerous, reckless things just to feel alive? That's what gets most people with antisocial personality disorder in trouble. And the fact that you experience guilt, even if it's misplaced, seems to me like a good thing. No, you're not crazy. You sure as hell aren't normal, but find me someone on this board who is and I'll give you a cookie.


----------

